# Escape from the craZy house



## Pleasetakeitkind (Feb 5, 2008)

Just an experiment. Please let me know whatcha think.


----------



## er111a (Feb 5, 2008)

that is nice but kind of dark


----------



## kidchill (Feb 5, 2008)

I like the shot.  Good use of diagonals for action.  I would consider either lightening up the arm a little, or decreasing the brightness of the background behind the arm.  It just looks a little blown out...


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 5, 2008)

i thought i seen something similar to this

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110423


----------



## Pleasetakeitkind (Feb 5, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> i thought i seen something similar to this
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110423


 

Wow, it looks like someone had a similiar idea before i did. That never happens.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 5, 2008)

It's an interesting idea, and I like the use of diagonals. But...I think this shot comes up short, and doesn't have any sort of 'wow' factor or 'pow'. The shot isn't glaring with weaknesses, but it's not staring me down with strengths either. Still though, interesting idea.


----------



## white russian (Feb 6, 2008)

I like it a lot. Creative idea and good composition. Is it the way you angled the photo, or did you 
take this from bottom facing upwards?

Serg


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 6, 2008)

i love the play with diagonals / lines on this one


----------

